# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  New Online Lock Smith Scam

## Spartan

hay guys there is a new online scam out i thought id sure with you... im a admin for a Cyber Crime awareness website for South Africans, im not sure if im aloud to load links yet so il just give you a quick run down.

Ok so my uncle was almost caught by this exact scam... this is how it works basically online users will Google cheap and affordable locksmiths in there area or town, once they have done this they will compare prices and this is were the scam starts as the user will choose the locksmith that charges a R150 in stead of R300 once they make contact the guy will come out and to the lock repair or swap but what they do instead is damage it further and say, Ok the cost is now R500 and they need the money upfront or take your I.D or bank Card as insurance that you will repay them for buying and installing the part, they often try and make things worse and work on the clients fears of having a home or vehicle that is not properly secure.

This almost happened to my Uncle last week but we managed to turn the tables luckily... to spot this scam is pretty easy as normally they will arrive in a car that has no license plate or you can ask them for papers showing that they are part of the LASA but ultimately the fact that they are charging lest that 50% the normal rate should be warning enough.

Anyway i hope this helps someone  :Smile:

----------


## Justloadit

and what is stopping them from keeping a duplicate key on the lock they have just replaced, to come in when it is convenient for them and relieve you of your goods?

----------

